# Michael Kors Sloan Bag



## Sandra.AT

As I couldn´t find any thread regarding MK Sloan and I saw there are some out there who have a sloan bag I decided to start a new thread..

There are some older and newer models in difference colours and i love them all.

I recently bought the MK Sloan large black with silver hardware.. I think it is lamp leather but I´m not sure.. 

So let´s adore this beautiful handbag and post some pictures of it..


----------



## Sandra.AT

at my parents in-laws apartment with their cute dog whose got a new haircut and looks now like a puppy 
	

		
			
		

		
	




at our home:


----------



## CoachMaven

I really like this style, I might have to save up to get one!


----------



## Sandra.AT

CoachMaven said:


> I really like this style, I might have to save up to get one!




It's really a great bag .. I will maybe consider it also in the new colour "biscuit" but i hope they will relase it also in white as i need a white bag [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Suz82

Lovely bag and great pics, saw a gorgeous coral one (pink grapefruit) and I would love to see that in person [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Suz82 said:


> Lovely bag and great pics, saw a gorgeous coral one (pink grapefruit) and I would love to see that in person [emoji7]



Thank you [emoji1][emoji1]
I saw it in the smaller size and it was sooo cute .. Great colour .. It was a different colour than on the saffiano ones .. More light colour


----------



## laurelenas

Sandra.AT said:


> at my parents in-laws apartment with their cute dog whose got a new haircut and looks now like a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340035
> 
> 
> at our home:
> View attachment 3340036
> View attachment 3340037
> View attachment 3340038
> View attachment 3340039
> View attachment 3340040
> View attachment 3340052




This bag looks so good, I love the black with silver hardware. I'm considering getting one and would like to see how much it fits. Would you mind showing how much you can fit in it?


----------



## Sandra.AT

laurelenas said:


> This bag looks so good, I love the black with silver hardware. I'm considering getting one and would like to see how much it fits. Would you mind showing how much you can fit in it?






This is one picture what i had in my phone .. I will post later some other picture .. My phone fits in thw outside pocket and i have a fullsized wallet make up pouch and a smaller but thicker wallet in the middle pocket together eith keys lipbalm and ear phones.. It still would fit 2 passports and a ipad mini


----------



## Quartzite

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3340794
> 
> This is one picture what i had in my phone .. I will post later some other picture .. My phone fits in thw outside pocket and i have a fullsized wallet make up pouch and a smaller but thicker wallet in the middle pocket together eith keys lipbalm and ear phones.. It still would fit 2 passports and a ipad mini


Wow it holds quite a bit! I'm so in love with this style right now, it looks fantastic with silver hardware. Enjoy!


----------



## Sandra.AT

laurelenas said:


> This bag looks so good, I love the black with silver hardware. I'm considering getting one and would like to see how much it fits. Would you mind showing how much you can fit in it?







Here are some other pics and a ipad mini would still fit in


----------



## altigirl88

It is lambskin. I had one in a caramel color a couple of years ago, but didn't keep it. I could kick myself!


----------



## Sandra.AT

altigirl88 said:


> It is lambskin. I had one in a caramel color a couple of years ago, but didn't keep it. I could kick myself!




Thank you for the info.. I was not sure as michael kors website said it it lambskin but zalando didn't write it  so thanks.. 
You could still buy one.. They release one in lilac, Pink Grapefruit and biskuit which looks like beige and i find also coral but i'm not sure maybe this was the Pink Grapefruit colour ..
The leather is great soo smooth .. I love it and maybe i conside another one ..


----------



## cynergyfit

I just bought a Sloan quilted messenger size small in lamb skin leather today!  I had been eying it for about a month and it was on the clearance rack with an extra 25% off today so I snagged it (paid $115). The chain has a nice weight to it, it has built in credit card slots, and two pockets one is zip and the other is open.  It looks really classy!


----------



## Nan246

Great deal! Congrats so classy


----------



## altigirl88

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you for the info.. I was not sure as michael kors website said it it lambskin but zalando didn't write it  so thanks..
> You could still buy one.. They release one in lilac, Pink Grapefruit and biskuit which looks like beige and i find also coral but i'm not sure maybe this was the Pink Grapefruit colour ..
> The leather is great soo smooth .. I love it and maybe i conside another one ..



I have two Susannahs in lambskin. They take a real beating! They're not as delicate as people think.


----------



## laurelenas

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3341690
> View attachment 3341691
> 
> Here are some other pics and a ipad mini would still fit in




Thank you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

cynergyfit said:


> I just bought a Sloan quilted messenger size small in lamb skin leather today!  I had been eying it for about a month and it was on the clearance rack with an extra 25% off today so I snagged it (paid $115). The chain has a nice weight to it, it has built in credit card slots, and two pockets one is zip and the other is open.  It looks really classy!
> View attachment 3342318
> 
> View attachment 3342316
> View attachment 3342317




Congratulations it looks beautiful ... Thanks for sharing and you hade a great deal mine was also 100 euros reduced and one week after i bought it they raised the price again to its original price  
It is such a great bag and the leather is soo smooth i love it
The one handle on your sloan is great


----------



## BagLady14

Dark Denim


----------



## Marjan79

My new bag. Dark denim/Silver hw


----------



## cynergyfit

Marjan79 said:


> My new bag. Dark denim/Silver hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343015




Omgggg!!!  Gorgeous!!  Is this a new model?! Details...  I am a sucker for denim bags.


----------



## Sandra.AT

BagLady14 said:


> Dark Denim




Great bag thanks for posting it this size enough for you? I was alsk thinking of fetting the smaller size  how much does it fit


----------



## BagLady14

Sandra.AT said:


> Great bag thanks for posting it this size enough for you? I was alsk thinking of fetting the smaller size  how much does it fit



It is actually the large size.  But it's not a large bag.  It's about the same size as my Chanel which is referred to as a 'small dual handle tote'.  The Sloan holds a wallet (there are card slots built in so you could go without a wallet), Sunglasses in a pouch, key cles, a few cosmetics in the middle zipper compartment, earbuds in a zipper case and there is more space. I could fit another phone and a 2nd pair of glasses in there if I wanted to.  My huge Note5 phone fits in the exterior pocket. It is very roomy.  I liked the idea of a denim bag for spring/summer.  I haven't bought a MK bag for years but I think it's really cute and with the discount I just couldn't resist buying yet another bag I don't need.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BagLady14 said:


> It is actually the large size.  But it's not a large bag.  It's about the same size as my Chanel which is referred to as a 'small dual handle tote'.  The Sloan holds a wallet (there are card slots built in so you could go without a wallet), Sunglasses in a pouch, key cles, a few cosmetics in the middle zipper compartment, earbuds in a zipper case and there is more space. I could fit another phone and a 2nd pair of glasses in there if I wanted to.  My huge Note5 phone fits in the exterior pocket. It is very roomy.  I liked the idea of a denim bag for spring/summer.  I haven't bought a MK bag for years but I think it's really cute and with the discount I just couldn't resist buying yet another bag I don't need.



Very nice and love the view!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BagLady14 said:


> It is actually the large size.  But it's not a large bag.  It's about the same size as my Chanel which is referred to as a 'small dual handle tote'.  The Sloan holds a wallet (there are card slots built in so you could go without a wallet), Sunglasses in a pouch, key cles, a few cosmetics in the middle zipper compartment, earbuds in a zipper case and there is more space. I could fit another phone and a 2nd pair of glasses in there if I wanted to.  My huge Note5 phone fits in the exterior pocket. It is very roomy.  I liked the idea of a denim bag for spring/summer.  I haven't bought a MK bag for years but I think it's really cute and with the discount I just couldn't resist buying yet another bag I don't need.




Thank you.. I thought it was the smaller size as it looked on the picture smaller .. I have also the same size and i love that size


----------



## cynergyfit

I just realized that this is a Sloan too in large embossed leather fuschia.  I love the inspiration and quality of these bags. Again a clearance item I couldn't pass up!


----------



## nikkich

I just love this bag, especially black one with the golden chain, what are the places to buy it on sale?


----------



## andral5

cynergyfit said:


> I just realized that this is a Sloan too in large embossed leather fuschia.  I love the inspiration and quality of these bags. Again a clearance item I couldn't pass up!
> View attachment 3345099



Very elegant! Is the color that dark as in the photo? Fabulous!


----------



## Ness7386

I also bought the large Sloan in dark denim since they were offering an additional 25% off the sale price. Its the smallest MK bag I own.  I thought it would be nice for an evening out.  I haven't taken the wrapping off yet.  I'm saving that for my in boxing/unwrapping video.


----------



## Suz82

Do you have a YT channel Ness? I love to watch unboxings [emoji1]


----------



## Marjan79

Ness7386 said:


> I also bought the large Sloan in dark denim since they were offering an additional 25% off the sale price. Its the smallest MK bag I own.  I thought it would be nice for an evening out.  I haven't taken the wrapping off yet.  I'm saving that for my in boxing/unwrapping video.




I have the same one. Such a fun bag easy to wear with any color. I love the shw on it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ness7386

Marjan79 said:


> I have the same one. Such a fun bag easy to wear with any color. I love the shw on it [emoji5]&#65039;


I love the shw too.  I saw the same bag/same price at Macy's but it had the gold hardware. This style of bag is so classy, but do you think it's acceptable for a formal occasion being that its denim?


----------



## Marjan79

Ness7386 said:


> I love the shw too.  I saw the same bag/same price at Macy's but it had the gold hardware. This style of bag is so classy, but do you think it's acceptable for a formal occasion being that its denim?




I saw the ghw too. The SA told me that shw was a michael kors store only. Ow it def goes for formal i wear it to formal things


----------



## Ness7386

Look at this gorgeous coral colored Sloan. I didn't buy it, I just swooned over it.


----------



## babysunshine

Sandra.AT said:


> As I couldn´t find any thread regarding MK Sloan and I saw there are some out there who have a sloan bag I decided to start a new thread..
> 
> There are some older and newer models in difference colours and i love them all.
> 
> I recently bought the MK Sloan large black with silver hardware.. I think it is lamp leather but I´m not sure..
> 
> So let´s adore this beautiful handbag and post some pictures of it..



I love the Sloan! I have a Carine which is quite similar and I love that design too. Hope to add a Sloan to my collection.


----------



## laurelenas

Ness7386 said:


> I also bought the large Sloan in dark denim since they were offering an additional 25% off the sale price. Its the smallest MK bag I own.  I thought it would be nice for an evening out.  I haven't taken the wrapping off yet.  I'm saving that for my in boxing/unwrapping video.




I love this bag. Is it dark blue denim or more black?


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> Look at this gorgeous coral colored Sloan. I didn't buy it, I just swooned over it.




[emoji7] love this x


----------



## Ness7386

laurelenas said:


> I love this bag. Is it dark blue denim or more black?


It's the dark denim.


----------



## crissy11

Ness7386 said:


> Look at this gorgeous coral colored Sloan. I didn't buy it, I just swooned over it.




I bought it. Here are some pics [emoji3]


----------



## Ness7386

crissy11 said:


> I bought it. Here are some pics [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3350730
> 
> View attachment 3350731
> 
> View attachment 3350732



It's sooo beautiful!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> It's the dark denim.



It's really nice and cute! Do I have to worry color transfer if you wear white pants?


----------



## BeachBagGal

crissy11 said:


> I bought it. Here are some pics [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3350730
> 
> View attachment 3350731
> 
> View attachment 3350732




Soooo pretty!


----------



## Ness7386

Suz82 said:


> Do you have a YT channel Ness? I love to watch unboxings [emoji1]



Yes, my YT is Nessa's Nook.  I was out of town for the weekend, so I haven't had the chance to record a video for my Sloan yet.  I'll get to it in the next couple days.


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> It's really nice and cute! Do I have to worry color transfer if you wear white pants?



I'm not quite sure about color transfer since I haven't used it yet. It's still semi wrapped up. We'll have to consult someone else that's owns this bag to find out about that


----------



## Suz82

crissy11 said:


> I bought it. Here are some pics [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3350730
> 
> View attachment 3350731
> 
> View attachment 3350732




It's so lovely, have you been reaching for it a lot?


----------



## Sandra.AT

Ness7386 said:


> Look at this gorgeous coral colored Sloan. I didn't buy it, I just swooned over it.



i love that colour


----------



## Sandra.AT

crissy11 said:


> I bought it. Here are some pics [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3350730
> 
> View attachment 3350731
> 
> View attachment 3350732



congratulations it looks stunning


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, my YT is Nessa's Nook.  I was out of town for the weekend, so I haven't had the chance to record a video for my Sloan yet.  I'll get to it in the next couple days.



I watched your MK collection video. Great collection!


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> I watched your MK collection video. Great collection!



Thanks!  I'm normally very chatty and my videos are all 20-30 mins long.  I tried to keep this one short, but so much info gets left out. Thx for watching!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Thanks!  I'm normally very chatty and my videos are all 20-30 mins long.  I tried to keep this one short, but so much info gets left out. Thx for watching!




The short one is good since I didn't have that much time to watch. [emoji3] Keep them coming! Love watching the vids.


----------



## Honeybe123

crissy11 said:


> I bought it. Here are some pics [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3350730
> 
> View attachment 3350731
> 
> View attachment 3350732


The coral colour is lovely, and I love the sparkly pouch on the last picture.


----------



## crissy11

Honeybe123 said:


> The coral colour is lovely, and I love the sparkly pouch on the last picture.




The sparkly pouch is from Kate Spade around Christmas time. Im obsessed with finding more pieces of it. Missed out on it at the time. &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Honeybe123

crissy11 said:


> The sparkly pouch is from Kate Spade around Christmas time. Im obsessed with finding more pieces of it. Missed out on it at the time. &#9785;&#65039;


I shall have to keep an eye out, it's lovely


----------



## laurelenas

Marjan79 said:


> My new bag. Dark denim/Silver hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343015







Ness7386 said:


> I also bought the large Sloan in dark denim since they were offering an additional 25% off the sale price. Its the smallest MK bag I own.  I thought it would be nice for an evening out.  I haven't taken the wrapping off yet.  I'm saving that for my in boxing/unwrapping video.




I really love this bag. I'm wondering about the straps, the part that has no chain and goes over the shoulder, what color and material is it? TIA!


----------



## Sandra.AT

laurelenas said:


> I really love this bag. I'm wondering about the straps, the part that has no chain and goes over the shoulder, what color and material is it? TIA!




Hi i think metal or stainless steel.. And has silver hardware kn the denim bag.. I don't know if there is also a gold option?! .. The Chanel classic flap bag has also just stainless steel and to be honest i haven't felt any different regarding the metal details...


----------



## tlo

Ness7386 said:


> I also bought the large Sloan in dark denim since they were offering an additional 25% off the sale price. Its the smallest MK bag I own.  I thought it would be nice for an evening out.  I haven't taken the wrapping off yet.  I'm saving that for my in boxing/unwrapping video.



I just purchased this from the mk site.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## tlo

She just arrived. Love it


----------



## babysunshine

Love the look of Sloan


----------



## Pinkkitty111

tlo said:


> She just arrived. Love it
> 
> View attachment 3381822



Love the denim! (: Is this the large? What can you fit in it?


----------



## tlo

Pinkkitty111 said:


> Love the denim! (: Is this the large? What can you fit in it?



Thank you!  I love it too.  It is the large.  Since it has credit card slots, you don't need a wallet.  I use my LV mini pochette, LV 6  key holder, iPhone 6+ small card holder


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Just got my new xl Sloan in black with gold hardware


----------



## Pinkkitty111

tlo said:


> Thank you!  I love it too.  It is the large.  Since it has credit card slots, you don't need a wallet.  I use my LV mini pochette, LV 6  key holder, iPhone 6+ small card holder


 
Ohh i see! Haha thanks for the information! (:


----------



## Suz82

DreaDuhhh said:


> Just got my new xl Sloan in black with gold hardware



Very nice bag, classic shape.


----------



## bunnywolf

Hi ladies

This is my first post and here's my new Sloan in the large Lilac and silver. [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

bunnywolf said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> This is my first post and here's my new Sloan in the large Lilac and silver. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3390679


Congratulations, she's a beauty! Looks so soft and elegant and love the color and hardware.


----------



## tlo

bunnywolf said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> This is my first post and here's my new Sloan in the large Lilac and silver. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3390679



It's so pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## bunnywolf

Thank you! Yes, I could almost hug her to sleep cos she's nice and squishy. Smells so good too. Haha! [emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

bunnywolf said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> This is my first post and here's my new Sloan in the large Lilac and silver. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3390679


it looks sooo beautiful in that colour.. congratulations


----------



## bunnywolf

Sandra.AT said:


> it looks sooo beautiful in that colour.. congratulations



Thanks, Sandra!


----------



## chasy093

bunnywolf said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> This is my first post and here's my new Sloan in the large Lilac and silver. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3390679


Congrats! Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## bunnywolf

chasy093 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful bag!!!



Thank you! I'm also waiting for another Sloan in celadon. She should be arriving any day this week. -fingers crossed-


----------



## Sandra.AT

bunnywolf said:


> Thank you! I'm also waiting for another Sloan in celadon. She should be arriving any day this week. -fingers crossed-



Please post a picture then


----------



## bunnywolf

She arrived today! Happy!! [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## myluvofbags

bunnywolf said:


> She arrived today! Happy!! [emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408955


Congratulations the color is beautiful and more so with that hardware


----------



## bunnywolf

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations the color is beautiful and more so with that hardware



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Twinkletoes17

I got this bag in the large last week and used it for the first time last night. It is amazing and very elegant and Flannels have them in the sale x


----------



## Sandra.AT

Twinkletoes17 said:


> I got this bag in the large last week and used it for the first time last night. It is amazing and very elegant and Flannels have them in the sale x



Great that you love it i love it too .. It is lao perfect for my trips when i don't need to carry a loz and i need a bg where my medium sized camera fits into it


----------



## kiko3

Hi I bought this lovely bag  dusty blue last week 
but  I smell new bag chemical from this bag 
This odor will be disappear? 
sorry I am new to buy MK bag


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Extra Large Sloan in Bisque
The finish is a little shiny but not quite full on patent.
Very chemical smell so I am going to be airing it out before I load it up.
Very roomy and chains seem to move freely.
Chanel-like but not obnoxiously copycat which I do like a lot. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Stephg

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Extra Large Sloan in Bisque
> The finish is a little shiny but not quite full on patent.
> Very chemical smell so I am going to be airing it out before I load it up.
> Very roomy and chains seem to move freely.
> Chanel-like but not obnoxiously copycat which I do like a lot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3441194
> View attachment 3441195
> View attachment 3441199
> View attachment 3441201



Beautiful!


----------



## bellevie0891

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Extra Large Sloan in Bisque
> The finish is a little shiny but not quite full on patent.
> Very chemical smell so I am going to be airing it out before I load it up.
> Very roomy and chains seem to move freely.
> Chanel-like but not obnoxiously copycat which I do like a lot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3441194
> View attachment 3441195
> View attachment 3441199
> View attachment 3441201



I think its GORGEOUS! Congrats!

I have the Large Sloan in Black with silver hardware  If I were to get another your pictures have made me 100% sure I'd go with the Bisque color. 

Looks like a beautiful neutral, and the Sloan style is so classy in my opinion!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

bellevie0891 said:


> I think its GORGEOUS! Congrats!
> 
> I have the Large Sloan in Black with silver hardware  If I were to get another your pictures have made me 100% sure I'd go with the Bisque color.
> 
> Looks like a beautiful neutral, and the Sloan style is so classy in my opinion!


Unfortunately, i now also have my eyes set on a black sloan, too! Lol i can never seem to stop.


----------



## bellevie0891

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Unfortunately, i now also have my eyes set on a black sloan, too! Lol i can never seem to stop.



It's definitely never ending with me too!

I buy... Then sell one or two... Then buy one or two... Then sell [emoji16]

I love getting new styles and colors and seeing what works for me. My collection is ever changing!


----------



## Sandra.AT

bellevie0891 said:


> It's definitely never ending with me too!
> 
> I buy... Then sell one or two... Then buy one or two... Then sell [emoji16]
> 
> I love getting new styles and colors and seeing what works for me. My collection is ever changing!



I'm the same i'm a bagaholic  i'm buying , using them for a couple of months and selling them again 
And the whole process starts again
There are such beaufiful colours like bisquit cement plum grey dune hmmm i need these colours


----------



## megcurry

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Extra Large Sloan in Bisque
> The finish is a little shiny but not quite full on patent.
> Very chemical smell so I am going to be airing it out before I load it up.
> Very roomy and chains seem to move freely.
> Chanel-like but not obnoxiously copycat which I do like a lot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3441194
> View attachment 3441195
> View attachment 3441199
> View attachment 3441201



Very classy! I just got one in Black from Macy's and it looks fine but I haven't unwrapped it from the plastic because i am busy with my Dad who is recuperating from surgery. Guess I better unpack it and give it the sniff test later!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

megcurry said:


> Very classy! I just got one in Black from Macy's and it looks fine but I haven't unwrapped it from the plastic because i am busy with my Dad who is recuperating from surgery. Guess I better unpack it and give it the sniff test later!



Sending my best to you and your dad. Hope he heals quickly!

Take pics when you can. Im dying for a push to get the black, too!


----------



## megcurry

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Sending my best to you and your dad. Hope he heals quickly!
> 
> Take pics when you can. Im dying for a push to get the black, too!



Thank you! As soon as I can I will post a pic.


----------



## laurelenas

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Extra Large Sloan in Bisque
> The finish is a little shiny but not quite full on patent.
> Very chemical smell so I am going to be airing it out before I load it up.
> Very roomy and chains seem to move freely.
> Chanel-like but not obnoxiously copycat which I do like a lot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3441194
> View attachment 3441195
> View attachment 3441199
> View attachment 3441201



It's beautiful! I ordered this bag last night, can't wait to receive it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Extra Large Sloan in Bisque
> The finish is a little shiny but not quite full on patent.
> Very chemical smell so I am going to be airing it out before I load it up.
> Very roomy and chains seem to move freely.
> Chanel-like but not obnoxiously copycat which I do like a lot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3441194
> View attachment 3441195
> View attachment 3441199
> View attachment 3441201



That's so pretty! Love the color Bisque with the gold hardware. I like that it isn't super shiny like I've seen in some of the online pix. 

Do you love it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Extra Large Sloan in Bisque
> The finish is a little shiny but not quite full on patent.
> Very chemical smell so I am going to be airing it out before I load it up.
> Very roomy and chains seem to move freely.
> Chanel-like but not obnoxiously copycat which I do like a lot.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3441194
> View attachment 3441195
> View attachment 3441199
> View attachment 3441201



Can you wear this crossbody? If so, what height are you?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

BeachBagGal said:


> That's so pretty! Love the color Bisque with the gold hardware. I like that it isn't super shiny like I've seen in some of the online pix.
> 
> Do you love it?





BeachBagGal said:


> Can you wear this crossbody? If so, what height are you?



I was a little unsure of it when I first unwrapped but the more I look at it the more I like it. I  just wish it didn't have the shiny finish but then again, that is what makes it a little special and probably helps protect the delicate lambskin.

I can wear this cross body if I really had to but it hits a little high on my hips. I am 5'2, size 8, short torso.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I was a little unsure of it when I first unwrapped but the more I look at it the more I like it. I  just wish it didn't have the shiny finish but then again, that is what makes it a little special and probably helps protect the delicate lambskin.
> 
> I can wear this cross body if I really had to but it hits a little high on my hips. I am 5'2, size 8, short torso.



Oh okay thanks for the info! [emoji3]


----------



## anitalilac

Anybody knows any good deals on the sloan? I saw a lady wearing it , and fell instantly in love...
Is the sloan ever offered in other colors? Is this a permanent model? 

Thanks!


----------



## megcurry

Extra large Sloan in black. Yes it can be carried cross body.


----------



## Stephg

megcurry said:


> View attachment 3452095
> 
> Extra large Sloan in black. Yes it can be carried cross body.



Oh gorgeous! Does it sit low or high on the hip? Mod shot?


----------



## megcurry

Stephg said:


> Oh gorgeous! Does it sit low or high on the hip? Mod shot?



I'll have to do a mod shot tomorrow and I will get out my large Sloan in black for size comparison.  It is not super low on the hip worn cross body as I am kinda plump, but for a skinny Minnie it would be lower.


----------



## megcurry

megcurry said:


> I'll have to do a mod shot tomorrow and I will get out my large Sloan in black for size comparison.  It is not super low on the hip worn cross body as I am kinda plump, but for a skinny Minnie it would be lower.



Yikes may be Tuesday as I think there is a better full length mirror there. Imagine that as a new reason to go to the office?!


----------



## Stephg

megcurry said:


> I'll have to do a mod shot tomorrow and I will get out my large Sloan in black for size comparison.  It is not super low on the hip worn cross body as I am kinda plump, but for a skinny Minnie it would be lower.



Same here haha - can be hard to find a cross body that sits at a good place.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

megcurry said:


> View attachment 3452095
> 
> Extra large Sloan in black. Yes it can be carried cross body.


That is one gorgeous bag.


----------



## bunnywolf

anitalilac said:


> Anybody knows any good deals on the sloan? I saw a lady wearing it , and fell instantly in love...
> Is the sloan ever offered in other colors? Is this a permanent model?
> 
> Thanks!


I do hope it stays for a while because I keep coming back to the plum: http://www.michaelkors.com/sloan-la...houlder-bag/_/R-US_30F5GSLL3L?No=2&color=0001


----------



## megcurry

Pics of large Sloan vs. extra large Sloan

First the large:







Now the extra large: 





So in summary:
I can wear the extra large cross body but can't wear the large that way. 

The bags are surprisingly not too different in size, although I feel I could get more in the extra large and not feel it was overstuffed. 

I'll post dimensions of each in a bit.


----------



## Stephg

megcurry said:


> Pics of large Sloan vs. extra large Sloan
> 
> First the large:
> View attachment 3453486
> 
> View attachment 3453487
> 
> View attachment 3453488
> 
> 
> Now the extra large:
> View attachment 3453489
> 
> View attachment 3453490
> 
> 
> So in summary:
> I can wear the extra large cross body but can't wear the large that way.
> 
> The bags are surprisingly not too different in size, although I feel I could get more in the extra large and not feel it was overstuffed.
> 
> I'll post dimensions of each in a bit.



Looks awesome, thanks for posting!


----------



## megcurry

They are about the same in length and depth but the extra large is at least an inch taller. 

The stats I found online say:
XL is 10.5" x 8.5" x 3.5"
  L is 10" x 7.5" x 3.5"

However my Large is more broken in and scrunchy while the XL still has the packaged stuffing in it and does not slouch yet.


----------



## anitalilac

bunnywolf said:


> I do hope it stays for a while because I keep coming back to the plum: http://www.michaelkors.com/sloan-la...houlder-bag/_/R-US_30F5GSLL3L?No=2&color=0001



Me too! The plum is gorgeous!



megcurry said:


> Pics of large Sloan vs. extra large Sloan
> 
> First the large:
> View attachment 3453486
> 
> View attachment 3453487
> 
> View attachment 3453488
> 
> 
> Now the extra large:
> View attachment 3453489
> 
> View attachment 3453490
> 
> 
> So in summary:
> I can wear the extra large cross body but can't wear the large that way.
> 
> The bags are surprisingly not too different in size, although I feel I could get more in the extra large and not feel it was overstuffed.
> 
> I'll post dimensions of each in a bit.



Thanks for sharing your mod . You wear it well.. I really like it, now I need to decide between XL or L...


----------



## megcurry

anitalilac said:


> Me too! The plum is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your mod . You wear it well.. I really like it, now I need to decide between XL or L...



I'm kind of surprised there isn't more difference between them. I do think the large is more for going out to dinner or drinks though. The xl could suffice for a work-related trip or for some folks for everyday wear.


----------



## BeachBagGal

How is the lamb skin leather holding up? Are you finding it scratching easily? Do you have to baby it?


----------



## swags

I joined the club with a large dusty blue Sloan. The color almost looks gray silver at times.  I got it from Nordstrom on sale.If I had known the XL at Macy's the next day I probably would have gone with the XL but the large is actually pretty roomy for a going out bag and can be worn cross body.
I am hoping to add a black at some point.


----------



## BeachBagGal

swags said:


> I joined the club with a large dusty blue Sloan. The color almost looks gray silver at times.  I got it from Nordstrom on sale.If I had known the XL at Macy's the next day I probably would have gone with the XL but the large is actually pretty roomy for a going out bag and can be worn cross body.
> I am hoping to add a black at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456789
> View attachment 3456790



Very pretty!


----------



## megcurry

BeachBagGal said:


> How is the lamb skin leather holding up? Are you finding it scratching easily? Do you have to baby it?



I have not used the large Sloan very often because it is small for me for every day.  As I start using the xl I will have to post my findings.


----------



## anitalilac

megcurry said:


> I have not used the large Sloan very often because it is small for me for every day.  As I start using the xl I will have to post my findings.


How do you find the XL so far? I manage to see in person the XL and am so in love..but I am hoping to snag it with a good deal...anybody knows any good deals for the Sloane? 
Thanks


----------



## megcurry

anitalilac said:


> How do you find the XL so far? I manage to see in person the XL and am so in love..but I am hoping to snag it with a good deal...anybody knows any good deals for the Sloane?
> Thanks



I haven't started using the XL yet as I am clinging to the last vestiges of summer!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wish we had more of these inthe UK can anyone tell me what colours are available other than black? Love the XL size is that new?


----------



## sajero2

Have any Sloan owners protected their lambskin bags after purchase with the Michael Kors leather protector? I typically do this with my leather bags before first use but I've never had lambskin. I'm picking up my Sloan today!


----------



## ubo22

sajero2 said:


> Have any Sloan owners protected their lambskin bags after purchase with the Michael Kors leather protector? I typically do this with my leather bags before first use but I've never had lambskin. I'm picking up my Sloan today!


I have a lambskin Chanel and was afraid to protect it until I did extensive research on TPF.  I think it's wise to protect lambskin since it's a relatively delicate leather.  I recently used Collonil Waterstop and the leather still feels the same (no change), so I'd advise treatment with MK leather protector or any other you may have available.  I think Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent is good, too.


----------



## sajero2

Love my new Sloan! I got the large in plum. It is such a gorgeous color. It looks much browner in this photo but it is stunning in real life. The silver hardware is shiny and clean too; not sure why it looks so dull in the pic!


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Wish we had more of these inthe UK can anyone tell me what colours are available other than black? Love the XL size is that new?


Anyone? What are the sizes? I have black large and extra large now but What colours does this bag come in other than black? When does it date from ? Tia


----------



## bunnywolf

elvisfan4life said:


> Anyone? What are the sizes? I have black large and extra large now but What colours does this bag come in other than black? When does it date from ? Tia



If you check out the website (www.michaelkors.com) you can see the colours.


----------



## elvisfan4life

bunnywolf said:


> If you check out the website (www.michaelkors.com) you can see the colours.


No i meant how many seasons has it been on sale for and what seasonal colours were available which wont be on the website now?


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have just ordered the dusty blue large sloan and am loving the bisque and plum would really love to know a full listing of collurs this has come in


----------



## Fluffysweater

Does the belt dig into the shoulder when the bag is full? I want to buy it but I need a comfortable shoulder strap. The bag looks lovely though.. sigh!


----------



## megcurry

BeachBagGal said:


> How is the lamb skin leather holding up? Are you finding it scratching easily? Do you have to baby it?



Have not experienced any scratching however I tend to be pretty careful.


----------



## sajero2

Fluffysweater said:


> Does the belt dig into the shoulder when the bag is full? I want to buy it but I need a comfortable shoulder strap. The bag looks lovely though.. sigh!


Not at all. My Sloan is packed and I barely feel it. I wear it doubled as a shoulder bag so I can't speak to crossbody.


----------



## Glttglam

Hi,
I just got a Sloan recently. I was just wondering what you all use to clean your sloan? I wasn't sure if you could use the regular Michael Kors cleaner since this bag is lamb leather and I've heard it's more delicate?


----------



## Shoe-Gal

Hi, I'm relatively new to MK but was in store yesterday and saw this beauty!





I'm in love and think I will be popping back to purchase it! X


----------



## sajero2

Shoe-Gal said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new to MK but was in store yesterday and saw this beauty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522617
> 
> 
> I'm in love and think I will be popping back to purchase it! X


OMG I love that!! I wish I didn't have my plain plum one now because I'd grab this one! Stunning.


----------



## keishapie1973

Shoe-Gal said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new to MK but was in store yesterday and saw this beauty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522617
> 
> 
> I'm in love and think I will be popping back to purchase it! X



Wow. I really like this one with the flower details.....


----------



## cdtracing

Shoe-Gal said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new to MK but was in store yesterday and saw this beauty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522617
> 
> 
> I'm in love and think I will be popping back to purchase it! X



Love the detail on this one!!  Did you see it in other colors besides black???


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shoe-Gal said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new to MK but was in store yesterday and saw this beauty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522617
> 
> 
> I'm in love and think I will be popping back to purchase it! X



So cute! Def post pix if you purchase. [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkpeony123

This is a beautiful style. I've never seen this style before.


----------



## Shoe-Gal

sajero2 said:


> OMG I love that!! I wish I didn't have my plain plum one now because I'd grab this one! Stunning.


Your plum one is gorgeous too, and definitely for this time of year X


----------



## Shoe-Gal

cdtracing said:


> Love the detail on this one!!  Did you see it in other colors besides black???


Hi, didn't see any other colours apart from the black. It called to me as soon as I stepped foot in the store lol


----------



## ubo22

Shoe-Gal said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new to MK but was in store yesterday and saw this beauty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522617
> 
> 
> I'm in love and think I will be popping back to purchase it! X


This is beautiful.  These type of leather embelishments are the new thing.  Chanel has been doing a lot of this recently.


----------



## Brendutch

Hello girls!  Here is my large Sloan in snakeskin;  I think it is more for the evening since the leather is shiny .  I love how the leather feels and smells.
P.S. The lock is not scratched, it is the reflection.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Brendutch said:


> View attachment 3527871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello girls!  Here is my large Sloan in snakeskin;  I think it is more for the evening since the leather is shiny .  I love how the leather feels and smells.
> P.S. The lock is not scratched, it is the reflection.


I love it ..congratulations[emoji1]


----------



## Brendutch

Sandra.AT said:


> I love it ..congratulations[emoji1]


Oh, thank you! It fits all my must haves, and it is so smooth, I think is my Chanel...LOL.


----------



## bunnywolf

I got my plum finally. Now I've got 3 Sloans and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Glttglam

Finally using my first large Sloan


----------



## Purseaholic6

Question, i just purchased this bag in silver hardware from the Mk web but i just noticed that the straps dont have the leather just the chains[emoji848] kinda dissapointed[emoji20]


----------



## Purseaholic6

Does anybody know why no leather on straps?


----------



## SittinInCoach

This season's model I think? I received this one also for Christmas from hubby asked for the  one with leather going through it. they gave my hubby a discount for this one, from the receipt he gave me to return. I went back to MK store and was just going to return and the guy there who helped hubby with purchase also was helping me and stated the season issue of leather/no leather to me. But he did go in the back to look and see if any were left and lo and behold he came back with the leather one! In large but didn't charge me extra just did it as a even exchange. I was so happy!
Try Macy's online I did see it there during the holidays, they might still have some left.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hi Ladies, long time no post! How is everyone? I haven't brought any new bags for ages, been very content with my collection. I've actually just started ebaying a couple I don't use that much. 
I could do with a smart black bag with SHW which I could use either as a shoulder bag or crossbody. The Sloan Editor bag has caught my eye, does anyone have this? xx


----------



## MissyKoneko

Hi I'm new here, I have quite the collection of Michael Kors bags too. At the moment I'm eyeing the Small Sloan black bag with gold hardware but as Purseaholic6 said about the straps not having the leather I'm afraid to ordered online.


----------



## MissyKoneko

Well I am very disappointed at this... I use small bags. And it's ridiculous that the small Sloan doesn't feature what I like. The large Sloan is too much of a bag for me. Ugh.


----------



## cl34

Hi all,

I'm new here. Can you tell where can I get small sloan in cherry? It sold out everywhere...-sigghh...-
Btw, will it stay puffy? Coz in some pictures, it looked a bit slouchy. Will it get slouchy over time?


----------



## BeachBagGal

cl34 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here. Can you tell where can I get small sloan in cherry? It sold out everywhere...-sigghh...-
> Btw, will it stay puffy? Coz in some pictures, it looked a bit slouchy. Will it get slouchy over time?



Just saw it on Carsons.com  and Neimanmarcus.com 

I also saw the Editor style on LordandTaylor.com

I don't own a Sloan so I can't tell you how the leather wears.


----------



## cl34

BeachBagGal said:


> Just saw it on Carsons.com  and Neimanmarcus.com
> 
> I also saw the Editor style on LordandTaylor.com
> 
> I don't own a Sloan so I can't tell you how the leather wears.



Thx BeachBagGal!!

I already checked Neiman yesterday, but there's no discount. Carsons also no discount T_T I hate to pay full price for something that I knew is being sold almost half price -sighh...- But I really want it...dilemma...


----------



## BeachBagGal

cl34 said:


> Thx BeachBagGal!!
> 
> I already checked Neiman yesterday, but there's no discount. Carsons also no discount T_T I hate to pay full price for something that I knew is being sold almost half price -sighh...- But I really want it...dilemma...



Totally get that. Keep checking. I'm sure there will be a sale soon. [emoji3]


----------



## cl34

megcurry said:


> View attachment 3453497
> 
> View attachment 3453498
> 
> View attachment 3453499
> 
> 
> They are about the same in length and depth but the extra large is at least an inch taller.
> 
> The stats I found online say:
> XL is 10.5" x 8.5" x 3.5"
> L is 10" x 7.5" x 3.5"
> 
> However my Large is more broken in and scrunchy while the XL still has the packaged stuffing in it and does not slouch yet.


Hi @megcurry 

Why is your large is more scrunchy? Will the XL get scrunchy too overtime or will it hold its shape? I really hope it'll stay puffy.



MissyKoneko said:


> Well I am very disappointed at this... I use small bags. And it's ridiculous that the small Sloan doesn't feature what I like. The large Sloan is too much of a bag for me. Ugh.


@MissyKoneko I just bought the XL Sloan ( but the seller kinda made me confuse, since she used stock photos of the large one and her own photos which I believe the XL one) and it also doesn't have the leather on the chain, I'm dissapointed at this too...-_- I know the new large one doesn't have this feature but I don't know about the XL, does it have that feature or not?


----------



## jenjen1964

I just received the large black Sloan with GH from Macy's as a Christmas gift, I love it and don't miss the leather through the chain at all.  I have had similar bags in the past, and in my experience that leather gets kinda beat up after awhile and doesn't look that great.  Just my opinion though!


----------



## megcurry

cl34 said:


> Hi @megcurry
> 
> Why is your large is more scrunchy? Will the XL get scrunchy too overtime or will it hold its shape? I really hope it'll stay puffy.
> 
> 
> @MissyKoneko I just bought the XL Sloan ( but the seller kinda made me confuse, since she used stock photos of the large one and her own photos which I believe the XL one) and it also doesn't have the leather on the chain, I'm dissapointed at this too...-_- I know the new large one doesn't have this feature but I don't know about the XL, does it have that feature or not?



Gee I am not sure. The XL was brand new in those pics and the L had been used several times and was not as properly stuffed.  It does seem like the leather is soft and so would tend to puddle a little over time with use.  Hope that helps.


----------



## chasy093

Just received today!! Love it❤️ And great price


----------



## MissyKoneko

chasy093 said:


> Just received today!! Love it[emoji173]️ And great price
> View attachment 3583784


Omg you are so lucky. I ordered twice on the Michael Kors site and both times they cancelled my order. I'm pissed. 

Is that the small one?


----------



## chasy093

MissyKoneko said:


> Omg you are so lucky. I ordered twice on the Michael Kors site and both times they cancelled my order. I'm pissed.
> 
> Is that the small one?


Is Large one...But i think is too big, I probably will buy a small one in different colour!


----------



## MissyKoneko

cl34 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here. Can you tell where can I get small sloan in cherry? It sold out everywhere...-sigghh...-
> Btw, will it stay puffy? Coz in some pictures, it looked a bit slouchy. Will it get slouchy over time?


Hey I just ordered the Cherry one from the MK online store. They are on sale for 166.00$ all you have to do its check. I usually notice they stock around 11pm to 3am California time.


----------



## MissyKoneko

Omg after waiting and waiting and having 2 cancel orders, I finally got my small Sloan bag in cherry. I am in love. There's 2 pics one with flash and the other one without it.


----------



## Nana61256

I'm baaaack!  To Michael Kors, that is.  I was on a Louis Vuitton kick for awhile, but ended up selling everything.  It seems everyone has one now, so I simply couldn't justify LV prices anymore.  And, I have always loved MK bags (the quality, especially) and decided I wanted the Sloan.  So, Chanel-esque!  Last Friday, I happened upon the large Sloan in black lambskin with gold hardware at my local MK boutique store.  Sitting all by itself in the sale section. 65% off!  Last one.  Older model with the leather in the chain - but that is what I wanted.  I couldn't believe my good luck! I know this sounds silly (at least my husband thinks I am - LOL), but I just LOVE this bag!  I love it a lot more than I did any of the LV bags I had. What does that say??  Anyway, I am really loving this bag and anticipate using it as my everyday bag for a long time.  It is just lovely.  I love carrying her.  For me, it is the perfect size.  Not too big, not too small.  The back pocket is so convenient - perfect for my iPhone 6s Plus.  The bag has built-in card holders (which I use for my work and parking pass & some other sundry cards), but I also found the matching quilted lambskin wristlet wallet on sale (to keep my ID and credit cards more secure & to hold my phone for quick trips into the store) and I love that I have a matching set.  I love being back to MK!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nana61256 said:


> I'm baaaack!  To Michael Kors, that is.  I was on a Louis Vuitton kick for awhile, but ended up selling everything.  It seems everyone has one now, so I simply couldn't justify LV prices anymore.  And, I have always loved MK bags (the quality, especially) and decided I wanted the Sloan.  So, Chanel-esque!  Last Friday, I happened upon the large Sloan in black lambskin with gold hardware at my local MK boutique store.  Sitting all by itself in the sale section. 65% off!  Last one.  Older model with the leather in the chain - but that is what I wanted.  I couldn't believe my good luck! I know this sounds silly (at least my husband thinks I am - LOL), but I just LOVE this bag!  I love it a lot more than I did any of the LV bags I had. What does that say??  Anyway, I am really loving this bag and anticipate using it as my everyday bag for a long time.  It is just lovely.  I love carrying her.  For me, it is the perfect size.  Not too big, not too small.  The back pocket is so convenient - perfect for my iPhone 6s Plus.  The bag has built-in card holders (which I use for my work and parking pass & some other sundry cards), but I also found the matching quilted lambskin wristlet wallet on sale (to keep my ID and credit cards more secure & to hold my phone for quick trips into the store) and I love that I have a matching set.  I love being back to MK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628251


Such a beautiful shot and very Chanel esque without spending crazy money on a bag! So chic and beautifully soft. I love it! The Sloan Editor bag speaks to me big time, I probably won't be far behind you with a new purchase


----------



## ubo22

MissyKoneko said:


> Omg after waiting and waiting and having 2 cancel orders, I finally got my small Sloan bag in cherry. I am in love. There's 2 pics one with flash and the other one without it.


Such a pretty shade or red.  Looks fabulous against the gold hardware.


----------



## cdtracing

MissyKoneko said:


> Omg after waiting and waiting and having 2 cancel orders, I finally got my small Sloan bag in cherry. I am in love. There's 2 pics one with flash and the other one without it.


Love the Cherry Red!!


----------



## Karyy Yac

Hey that is a true beauty just kinda expensive i did however found a very familiar one it's called the Mk Hannah check her out


----------



## keishapie1973

Joining with my large Sloan....[emoji7]


----------



## tarana6

Just got my Sloan NWT off of eBay! The lambskin leather is super luxurious. Love this bag!!! I've been wanting a Chanel classic flap for 2 years but I just couldn't justify the price. So happy with this gorgeous alternative


----------



## luv_bagz

Finally got my hands on these gorgeous bags - the older version in black GHW and the newer electric blue in SHW

Am totally obsessed


----------



## Sandra.AT

i´m wondering when MK will bring out a chanel boy look a like handbag... I would immediatley buy it  I love the mk sloan (old model).. it looks similiar to chanel flap bag but has also a different more practical look  (it tis more in it)


----------



## tarana6

Sandra.AT said:


> i´m wondering when MK will bring out a chanel boy look a like handbag... I would immediatley buy it  I love the mk sloan (old model).. it looks similiar to chanel flap bag but has also a different more practical look  (it tis more in it)


I would immediately buy it as well! Ive ordered a pink patent leather Sloan bag as well and can't wait for it to arrive


luv_bagz said:


> Finally got my hands on these gorgeous bags - the older version in black GHW and the newer electric blue in SHW
> 
> Am totally obsessed


The electric blue is gorgeous!!! I debated purchasing the newer model in the pink nude colour but ended up getting the classic Black


----------



## luv_bagz

tarana6 said:


> I would immediately buy it as well! Ive ordered a pink patent leather Sloan bag as well and can't wait for it to arrive
> 
> The electric blue is gorgeous!!! I debated purchasing the newer model in the pink nude colour but ended up getting the classic Black



Thanks. You can never go wrong with classic black though


----------



## LeilaCreates

I purchased 5 of the large MK Sloan bags when they went on sale in late 2016 for about $200 for the leather and $150 for the suede (the suede are even less, now!). I bought  2 black w/silver, 1 black w/gold, 1 suede caramel, and 1 suede plum. Some were from the MK website and some from Macy's. I was surprised that my black lambskin leather bags didn't have leather threaded through the chain like my suede bags did. Maybe they're just a different style and I wasn't paying close attention. Has anyone else had this issue? I would have exchanged them but they were sold out by the time I received my order. I recently purchased the Gucci GG Marmont in black, which has a quilted design and very similar size to the Sloan but is a more durable calf leather, and I'm also loving that bag. I have a thing for bags with a quilted look. Have you seen the Sloan in denim with the appliqué flowers? It's adorable!


----------



## anitalilac

luv_bagz said:


> Finally got my hands on these gorgeous bags - the older version in black GHW and the newer electric blue in SHW
> 
> Am totally obsessed


Oh what a lovely blue. Is this a new collection? I'm loving my Sloan in XL, black with GHW. The leather is soft and luxurious


----------



## luv_bagz

anitalilac said:


> Oh what a lovely blue. Is this a new collection? I'm loving my Sloan in XL, black with GHW. The leather is soft and luxurious



The electric blue is the latest collection (the one in black pyramid quilts still sells at the boutique). Got mine a few months ago but the store no longer has the blue color in stock though.


----------



## luv_bagz

LeilaCreates said:


> I purchased 5 of the large MK Sloan bags when they went on sale in late 2016 for about $200 for the leather and $150 for the suede (the suede are even less, now!). I bought  2 black w/silver, 1 black w/gold, 1 suede caramel, and 1 suede plum. Some were from the MK website and some from Macy's. I was surprised that my black lambskin leather bags didn't have leather threaded through the chain like my suede bags did. Maybe they're just a different style and I wasn't paying close attention. Has anyone else had this issue? I would have exchanged them but they were sold out by the time I received my order. I recently purchased the Gucci GG Marmont in black, which has a quilted design and very similar size to the Sloan but is a more durable calf leather, and I'm also loving that bag. I have a thing for bags with a quilted look. Have you seen the Sloan in denim with the appliqué flowers? It's adorable!



I believe the one with leather threaded through the chains is the older version. I was lucky to have one in black GHW.

My newer electric blue has the chain without the leather. FYI.


----------



## Kirsty Ann

HEY!!! my name is Kirsty Ann and I love Michael Kors, I bought the Sloan Bag about a month ago


----------



## Krab

Kirsty Ann said:


> HEY!!! my name is Kirsty Ann and I love Michael Kors, I bought the Sloan Bag about a month ago
> View attachment 3678862


Congrats, it's lovely!!! [emoji1]


----------



## frenchiemomma

Hello, I was wondering if anyone had photos of the Medium Sloan Editor ? I'm just wondering how big it is and if there's a back slip pocket.


----------



## dannianddi

I had given up on MK but just fell in love with the Sloan. Found it at macys for $134 and it's the style from last fall (no leather in strap).


----------



## DF622

jenblaze said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone had photos of the Medium Sloan Editor ? I'm just wondering how big it is and if there's a back slip pocket.


Hello! I have this bag! It does have a small pocket in the back and the picture is true to color. I will try to insert some photos for you


----------



## DF622

Hope this helps


----------



## keishapie1973

dannianddi said:


> I had given up on MK but just fell in love with the Sloan. Found it at macys for $134 and it's the style from last fall (no leather in strap).



I have this bag and love it. I've been using it a lot more than I thought. It's such a cute, classy bag for evenings out....


----------



## frenchiemomma

DF622 said:


> Hope this helps


Thank you so much!! I ended up ordering the bag and I LOVE all the storage pockets in the bag. I'm so happy with my purchase, and thanks again for your lovely photos!


----------



## DF622

jenblaze said:


> Thank you so much!! I ended up ordering the bag and I LOVE all the storage pockets in the bag. I'm so happy with my purchase, and thanks again for your lovely photos!


It's a wonderful bag to have! Enjoy


----------



## luv_bagz

Just got this preloved. A few scuffs and scratches but still looks ok


----------



## luv_bagz

This blush is still unused because its a light color leather. Too scared!!


----------



## luv_bagz

My pretty Sloans in blush and plum side by side


----------



## karlita27

My first large sloan! Any idea how to adjust the straps? It is too long for a crossbody bag.


----------



## Sandra.AT

karlita27 said:


> My first large sloan! Any idea how to adjust the straps? It is too long for a crossbody bag.



you can adjust it when you pull the strap inside the bag and wrap it inside the bag with a ribbon if you know what i mean


----------



## Butterdaisy

luv_bagz said:


> Just got this preloved. A few scuffs and scratches but still looks ok


Love the Sloan. Great color!


----------



## baphi

I'll be joining this club soon.All I can hear are good things about this bag.I'm excited for its arrival soon.


----------



## Stansy

karlita27 said:


> My first large sloan! Any idea how to adjust the straps? It is too long for a crossbody bag.


Beautiful! Try an elastic hair band and hide the thus shortened strap under the flap.


----------



## myluvofbags

picked up this pyramid Sloan. Love how squishy soft it is.


----------



## angelphilipus

I've always loved MK Sloan but never pull the trigger. How is it holding up guys? Does the leather get slouchier or anything?


----------



## NanaT

I purchased the Large Slian in cashew with silver hardware.  I love it.  I always carried a large bag but so glad I went with this.
What colors do they come in?


----------



## andral5

NanaT said:


> I purchased the Large Slian in cashew with silver hardware.  I love it.  I always carried a large bag but so glad I went with this.
> What colors do they come in?


I got a large Sloan in a buttery color, absolutely gorgeous! I love especially the single color all over it. When I'll get to my computer I'll post few pics of it.


----------



## halobear

I love how soft the Lambskin is. I just recently purchased a preloved one in ivory and noticed that the style is different than the one I bought at Macys. 

One from Macys (black): smaller diamond pattern, chain comes from top with grommets

Preloved (ivory): larger diamond pattern, chain originates from sides, no grommets, sides are sewn together 






The black on is stuffed and ivory one is not. Is the ivory one an older style?


----------



## Mexy

Im seriously in love with this bag, but I'm wondering how good it is as a working bag? Like... Does it (L or XL) fit an iPad and a notepad - or stuff like that without being to tightly packed?


----------



## halobear

Mexy said:


> Im seriously in love with this bag, but I'm wondering how good it is as a working bag? Like... Does it (L or XL) fit an iPad and a notepad - or stuff like that without being to tightly packed?



Not sure about the XL, but I would say that the L would hold an iPad mini not a full size iPad.


----------



## myluvofbags

halobear said:


> I love how soft the Lambskin is. I just recently purchased a preloved one in ivory and noticed that the style is different than the one I bought at Macys.
> 
> One from Macys (black): smaller diamond pattern, chain comes from top with grommets
> 
> Preloved (ivory): larger diamond pattern, chain originates from sides, no grommets, sides are sewn together
> 
> View attachment 3804165
> 
> View attachment 3804166
> 
> 
> The black on is stuffed and ivory one is not. Is the ivory one an older style?


Not sure on model dates but mine is attached with metal loops, so all three are styled different


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Agreed, the leather is amazingggg on this bag!!


----------



## halobear

myluvofbags said:


> Not sure on model dates but mine is attached with metal loops, so all three are styled different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808707



Lol another one to add to the list for investigation


----------



## Mexy

halobear said:


> Not sure about the XL, but I would say that the L would hold an iPad mini not a full size iPad.


Alright, thanks


----------



## Younglove

I got this cute little Sloan clutch/purse for $45 secondhand and it is sooo pretty & soft! I wonder what type of leather it is? It looks so sleek and elegant. ❤️


----------



## tarana6

Younglove said:


> I got this cute little Sloan clutch/purse for $45 secondhand and it is sooo pretty & soft! I wonder what type of leather it is? It looks so sleek and elegant. [emoji173]️



Gorgeous! It's lambskin leather


----------



## LovingLV81

My large Sloan I picked up today for Black Friday . Got it for a killer price of 172.80 . Now to save up for the black one [emoji121]️.


----------



## nuggetch

Looks very classy


----------



## purplera1n

Just ordered one in multi blue frayed denim. Can’t wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## Sibelle

I got this gorgeous Sloan two weeks ago for 40% off. Love it!


----------



## all7s

Sibelle said:


> I got this gorgeous Sloan two weeks ago for 40% off. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3914220


Gorgeous indeed! Congratulations on the great price find! That's a wonderfully festive photo too, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I just bought the same bag yesterday. I’m absolutely loving it!!


----------



## purplera1n

Can’t wait to use her!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

^^^you’re gonna love it [emoji177]


----------



## boeyshona

I fell out of love from MK for a few years until this I saw this model..... seriously it looks so classy and it’s lambskin which is so soft and beautiful! I bought 2 in less than a week


----------



## purplera1n

Welldone! I have one in black lambskin. Would love another in plum too❤️


----------



## Katjush

sloan is very nice. i love it.


----------



## Elena S

Hi! Does anyone have this bag with a square lock buckle like shown here?






It also has leather and not fabric on the inside of the flap:






I've never seen it on any video or photo on the web, only in some online stores (not on Michael Kors web page). Wonder what season is it from...


----------



## all7s

Elena S said:


> Hi! Does anyone have this bag with a square lock buckle like shown here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has leather and not fabric on the inside of the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen it on any video or photo on the web, only in some online stores (not on Michael Kors web page). Wonder what season is it from...



I think this is a new style. That lock is mostly seen with the Whitney which is a new bag this year.I found a version of the Sloan above in pink. https://www.michaelkors.com/sloan-small-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30T8TSLL0T

Maybe it's been popular and sold out. Or maybe it's about to get a wider release at stores. Hope that helps.


----------



## Elena S

all7s said:


> I think this is a new style.



Yeah, looks like it! I see more other styles with this type of lock popping up in different online stores here in Europe. 

I personally like this Sloan update more because of the all leather flap.


----------



## Ahmadrfirdaus

I just bought it online and got this flap.  That's make me curious too because it's different with the pic on MK website





Elena S said:


> Hi! Does anyone have this bag with a square lock buckle like shown here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has leather and not fabric on the inside of the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen it on any video or photo on the web, only in some online stores (not on Michael Kors web page). Wonder what season is it from...


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Ladies, I don't know what to do ‍♀️‍♀️ I just received this bag and even though the pic on the web showed the clasp with the round knobs, I got the one with the square knobs and the leather interior.... I honestly thought that the round knobs look more elegant, but now I am not sure if I want to go through returning it and going to the store where I had seen one with the round knob closure...
Wich one do you like better? Here's the one I received:


----------



## Elena S

Chicagogirl2005, was just about to post my own today's delivery (will do in my next post) when I saw your post  I personally don't really care about the knob shape, but I prefer the bag with square ones because I like the all leather flap much more than the one with textile interior. 

Do you (and other Sloan owners of course) by the way have this problem when pulling the chain fast to change it from shoulder to crossbody and vice versa?





What I mean is chain links twisting when I do that, so that I have to straighten them myself by hand. I wonder if it's a defect or something completely normal...


----------



## Elena S

And here is the bag itself! The color is oxblood.








I'm still deciding if I should keep it or not. A part from the twisting chain links I'm a bit worried about how delicate the lamb skin is...


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Oh, that's a nice color, too. I ended up keeping the one with the round knobs because when I compared the bags again, the chain was also longer on that one and the triangles were larger and made it less busy. These are just minor differences. What really sold me was the clasp with the round knob.... I don't have the problem of twisted chain, but I also haven't worn it that much yet... Here's a pic of both next to each other.


----------



## Elena S

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> I don't have the problem of twisted chain, but I also haven't worn it that much yet...


You don't really have to wear the bag at all to discover the chain problem. Just pull one of the straps up quickly without holding the bag to convert it into crossbody and back to shoulder bag a few times. Then you'll see if the links get twisted or not.
Maybe it's only the new model problem, some change in the link design? I see you haven't unwrapped that one yet, so you can't check I guess...

P.S. Found this unboxing video with exactly the same problem (around 3:45 into the video). So I guess that's normal?!


----------



## MargheritaLV

Elena S said:


> What I mean is chain links twisting when I do that, so that I have to straighten them myself by hand. I wonder if it's a defect or something completely normal...



When I do that the chain links twisting and I don't straighten it, I just loosen the handle and everything becomes ok.
By the way, I've got 2 bags with chain of other brands and there is no this problem, because the chain links are not flat, they are rounded.


----------



## Marshy92

I adore my Sloan! I have the mini size in grey. The leather is so soft and it’s such a practical bag - plus super affordable, would recommend.


----------

